
GNU Binutils: The ELF Swiss Army Knife - matt_d
https://interrupt.memfault.com/blog/gnu-binutils
======
chrisc11
Author here: thanks for sharing! I'm curious to hear what other interesting
ways people use Binutil commands or if there are other ELF introspection tools
that I neglected to mention in the article. I only touched on it at the end
but some of the commands in libabigail such as abidiff are really neat and
useful too!

~~~
matt_d
Nice write-up!

FWIW, there's a bunch of other interesting tools for ELF,
[https://github.com/MattPD/cpplinks/blob/master/executables.m...](https://github.com/MattPD/cpplinks/blob/master/executables.md#elf)

LIEF (Library to Instrument Executable Formats, [https://github.com/lief-
project/LIEF](https://github.com/lief-project/LIEF), an interesting project on
its own) also has good references,
[https://lief.quarkslab.com/doc/latest/references.html](https://lief.quarkslab.com/doc/latest/references.html)

~~~
chrisc11
Very cool, I haven't used LIEF before but it looks quite interesting ...
thanks for the links!

------
fra
Julia Evans has written a great yet succint overview of ELF files:
[https://jvns.ca/blog/2014/09/06/how-to-read-an-
executable/](https://jvns.ca/blog/2014/09/06/how-to-read-an-executable/)

Among other things she points to this graphic showing the structure of an ELF
file which I hadn't seen before:
[https://code.google.com/archive/p/corkami/wikis/ELF101.wiki](https://code.google.com/archive/p/corkami/wikis/ELF101.wiki).

